
Many intermittent fasters skip breakfast. Here’s why that’s not a good idea - gnicholas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/wellness/many-intermittent-fasters-skip-breakfast-heres-why-thats-not-a-good-idea/2018/10/23/976aba7e-d311-11e8-83d6-291fcead2ab1_story.html
======
warent
_" More than anything, I really missed the ritual of breakfast ... having a
slower start to the day, rather than rushing and scarfing down packaged food
on a bench at the gym"_

Well there's the problem. He's trying to skip breakfast and simultaneously not
skip breakfast. It's normal to feel hungry after the gym and it's normal to
feel hungry when fasting. I'm not buying that this has anything to do with
"rituals." It sounds like he just doesn't like feeling hungry.

I'm one of those that doesn't eat breakfast. I go to the gym on an empty
stomach. Then lunch, midday snacks, and dinner. Never eating a meal before 11
AM or past ~9 PM. It's not like 11 AM rolls around after the gym I suddenly
scarf down a pseudo would-be breakfast and feel like an idiot for rushing
through "breakfast".

Just... stop trying to have breakfast. Have a lunch ritual instead. Or have a
late breakfast ritual.

------
gnicholas
I have heard that fasting during the evening/night (skipping dinner) is better
than fasting during the night/morning (skipping breakfast).

But for me, that would mean not eating dinner with my family. It's much easier
to forego breakfast, which we don't usually eat together during the week.

I feel like headlines/articles like this draw a false dichotomy. It's not that
intermittent fasting involving skipping breakfast is bad — just that it might
be better to do it skipping dinner. But the article offered zero evidence that
the former isn't better than eating a "3 square meals" type of diet.

------
ratsmack
Why don't we just when we feel hungry?

